# Looking for North Texas area breeder



## Stez38 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey Guys – I’ve been reading these forums for the past couple weeks. I would love some help finding a reputable breeder to get a new GSD puppy. I’ve already talked to a couple members thorugh PM (thank you!) that recommended a couple breeders to avoid and some to check into.


We currently have a 10 year old 95 pound chocolate lab male that is still full of energy. Everyone thinks he is 3-5 years old. He has gotten along really well with females in the past but has had issues with males. Does this mean I should definitely get a female or do you think he would do fine with a male because he would get to know it starting from being a puppy? 



I have never owned a female dog. I’m 26 now and growing up I’ve had 3 GSDs and 1 golden retriever (always overlapping having 2 at a time). The lab came with my fiancé and she really wants our next dog to be a female bc she knows he has bonded well with females in the past.


How rare is VA? How many VA GSD’s would you estimate are in the United States? 100? 10,000? Just trying to get an idea for how common dogs of this quality are.


We are a fairly active running/riding and have a large home to live in and a big back yard to play fetch in so we have plenty of room for another dog (plus I have 1 cat that loves dogs).


Am I looking for the parents to be OFA hips/elbow or only the parents?

I love the look of this breeder and it appears to be a reputable breeder based on other people talking here. What is your opinion?
German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX


I’ve also seen Von der Otto and Rallhaus but both of these seem very expensive.
Puppies, German Shepherds Pups, German Shepherd Puppies Sale, German Shepherd Puppy For Sale
Litters - Current and Upcoming


Thank you for any guidance!!
Stephen


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

What is your goal for this puppy? Pet? Sports?

BTW, welcome to the board! I am in Dallas as well =)


----------



## Stez38 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey San - definitely family pet. We don't plan on doing any schH or any other sport. We will probably have children within a couple years.

Stephen


----------



## Stez38 (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone else? I would greatly appreciate any feedback at all.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

There is another breeder in Amarillo you might want to check out. Vollkommen German Shepherds


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Haus Merkel is just north of Dallas, and she's been breeding GSD's since the 80's. Her male Putz is sire to my pup Ranger, and I couldn't be happier with him.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I have talked with Kim from Rallhaus at great lengths and I really liked her. I am not getting one of her dogs but next time around I might. She actually keeps her puppies in her home so they are used to all things home related etc. I cant give her 5 stars because I have never bought a dog from her but I like what I have heard, both from her and other people. Keep in mind please that I am not a professional so I am going simply by her willingness to talk and help me decide what I was looking for. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My dog's father is from Vom Vollkommen and he's a wonderful dog- another board member here has a male from them too and he's really happy with him. Mostly black and reds


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I was in the same place as you are now two years ago, looking for a breeder in DFW. I ended up getting my pup from Alta Tollhaus up in MI.

Goodluck with your search.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a VTDS dog and highly recommend Jennifer (Whitesboro link you have). 
This is my girl from her. She has a wonderful temperament, is healthy (ofa good hips/elbows) and is beautiful. I couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## GSDcalab (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering if you purchased a puppy and if so, from what breeder? 

Thanks!


----------



## Stez38 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, thank you for all of your opinions! I am still in the hunt for our perfect puppy! I thought I had decided on a breeder and have been in email contact with the breeder a few times and today I asked if I could come meet the puppies and mother. The breeder said the puppies aren't at their location and is staying with a friend about an hour away. I asked why and asked what type of environment they are living in right now and also recent pictures. The breeder then told me that the mother passed away 3 days after birth and the puppies have been fostered at another location and she is trying to get pictures. The puppies should be back in 7-10 days which is when they will be about 6 and a half weeks.

I know this is a major red flag and I would typically walk away but it is a breeder that everyone endorses on these forums.

Thoughts?

Stephen


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would pm Renee (ladylaw) here in the board, she is in Texas I believe, and can recommend a good breeder (she is also breeds occasionally herself).

I dunno, about walking away from what you were told? Very well could be a foster who's taking care of the puppies, but I guess I would have wanted to hear that from the very beginning vs having to ask??


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can look at Tidmore's Rising Star in McAlester, Ok too. She has a VTDS dog as well that she has just used at stud. She and the Whitesboro breeder work back and forth together.

Still 2 females available and ready to go home next week. 

A dog she bred just went high in trial at the GSDCA Nationals week before last. Wonderful obedience and agility dog and owned by a vet in Tulsa. He is a half brother to my pup.

McAlester is 3 hours north of the DFW metroplex.

Quality German Shepherds


----------

